# California - 2016 CFC  section 903.4.2 ?



## JPohling (May 2, 2017)

This is an existing building that is being renovated a little.  New exterior light fixture wants to go right where existing fire bell is located.  We would like to relocate it just around the corner from the current location.  This would be in the alcove area that leads to the building entry.  There was some concern that the bell needed to be on the building face that faces the parking area, and could not be located on a wall perpendicular to the parking area.

The code section indicates it should be located "in an approved area".  That is not a lot of help.

How is this approved area determined?  
Does anyone believe that the location I described would not be allowed?

Thank you for your input


----------



## cda (May 2, 2017)

Ahj question

Depending on building layout

We require one facing the Main Street or fire lane , and sometimes additional one near the riser location.

And I guess you are talking about one tied into a fire alarm system?? 

Not a water motor gong


----------



## RLGA (May 2, 2017)

See the definition of "Approved" in Chapter 2: "Acceptable to the fire code official."

Ask them if the location is okay or not.


----------

